# 1952 8N Ford Pro's and Con's



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I am looking at a '52 8N to use for mowing and earthwork. It has a shredder but no bucket so I would have to install a bucket. Is it possible to install a modern PTO bucket on these older Ford's, what are the pro's and con's of using an old iron horse like this.


----------



## Sanddawg (Apr 11, 2012)

From my reading the CONS are, you'll have to install a remote hydraulic pump mounted on the front and connected to the engine's main pulley to drive it. The FEL will also have to be self contained with it's own hydraulic fluid reservoir. The 8N has no power steering so will be hard to steer with a loaded bucket and the rear wheels will need to be loaded or a ballast weight on the 3pt hitch. 

PROS are, 8Ns are cheap to buy and repair. As long as you move senseable amounts of material in the FEL and do not over load it the 8N will do the job. There are some old style FELs out there with trip bucket for fair prices but do not have the hydraulic power tilt on bucket. 

I'm planning to move alot of dirt when I get home, got a reversible scoop pan and a Gill rollover box scrape. It will take longer with the scoop pan due to smaller load amounts but the job will get done and the entrance drive mud pits will be filled and graded smooth!

Comes down to a personal choice, what you are able to afford and maintain!

Good luck on you decision!

SD:usa:


----------

